# ATI i Compiz - nie działa

## michalekk

stery zainstalowane poprawnie, dają taką jak trzeba ilość FPS w glxgears, mam direct rendering fglrxinfo też wyświetla poprawny wynik, ale compiz nie chce działać 

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep AIGLX

(==) AIGLX enabled

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

michalekk@gentoo ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

michalekk@gentoo ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep ??

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

michalekk@gentoo ~ $ 

```

w Catalyst Control Center mam: 

[img=http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/2416/zrzutekranu2tk0.th.png]

----------

## Poe

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#Compiz-fusion_doesn.27t_start.2C_beryl_was_running_great

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#.22GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.22_or_.22No_GLXFBConfig_for_default_depth.2C_this_isn.27t_going_to_work.22

----------

## michalekk

 *Quote:*   

> libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so
> 
> libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1
> 
> libGL.so.1.2 -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

 

nie mam tu katalogu ati w ogóle... mam tylko global i  xorg-x11

----------

## mbar

spróbuj to:

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

emerald --replace &
```

----------

## michalekk

```
$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

[1] 12103

michalekk@gentoo ~/ncurses $ emerald --replace &

[2] 12104

michalekk@gentoo ~/ncurses $ compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'

(emerald:12104): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "murrine",

```

----------

## mbar

znaczy masz większy problem podaj standardowe info o systemie. które zresztą powinieneś podać w pierwszym poście, nie wziąłem dziś kryształowej kuli. jak żeś to w ogóle instalował?

----------

## Wojtek_

 *mbar wrote:*   

> znaczy masz większy problem podaj standardowe info o systemie. które zresztą powinieneś podać w pierwszym poście, nie wziąłem dziś kryształowej kuli. jak żeś to w ogóle instalował?

 

Info o systemie jest zawarte w zrzucie ekramu w pierwszym poscie.

Probowales moze nowych sterownikow ati (8.2)? Moze uzywasz xorg-server-1.4 - jezeli tak to support dla zompiz jest dodany dopiero w najnowszej wersji fglrx. Inna sprawa ze patrzac na Twoj catalyst control panel widac ze DRI chyba lezy bo jako OpenGL vender masz podana mese. Sprobuj starej metody - zamknij X'y, emerguj fglrx, eselect opengl set ati i dopiero odpal X'y. Daj znac jak poszlo.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## mbar

info o systemie to "emerge --info" a nie jakiś tam zrzut.

----------

## michalekk

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 Mar 2008 09:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 arts avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

sprawdze drivery 8.2 i napisze jak poszło

EDIT:

nie działa: 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1  USE="acpi -debug" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8-02-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8-02-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo-r8

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.455.2.........................................................................................................

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘firegl_put_user_ptr’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1594: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1594: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1594: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1594: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_check_pci’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1951: warning: ‘pci_find_slot’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:481)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_pci_find_slot’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2840: warning: ‘pci_find_slot’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:481)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2972: warning: ‘return’ with a value, in function returning void

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘KAS_SlabCache_Initialize’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:5219: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8'

 * Building fgl_glxgears

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3247:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_fglxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3247:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_fglxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

---Edytowane przez moderatora

Usunięte kropki w komentarzu - nie zmienia znaczenia, a dużo przyjemniej się czyta.

Kurt Steiner

EDIT: dobra, sterowniki się zainstalowały, więcej dwa posty dalejLast edited by michalekk on Sat Mar 01, 2008 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

1. NIE miales poprawnie zainstalowanych sterownikow (i nadal nie masz)

2. jest to stary blad (-lGL), z ktorym tez kiedys walczylem. Nie pamietam, co go naprawilo, ale na "~amd64" problem ten nie wystepuje. W ogole wiele problemow z "amd64" nie wystepuje w "~amd64", nie wiem czemu ludzie uwazaja "adm64" za "stabilne". U mnie dziala na "~amd64".

sprobuj jeszcze "revdep-rebuild", a jak nie pomoze to podlinkuj libGL.so do wlasciwego pliku metoda "na chama"  :Wink: 

poza tym jest pelno porad na tym forum, wystarczy sie odrobine wysilic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-665051-highlight-lgl.html ale wiem, nie kazdemu sie chce, lepiej, zeby ktos to zrobil za niego.

----------

## michalekk

zauważ że można szukać po napisaniu postu...  :Smile: 

i wbrew pozorom, ten pakiet jest z ~amd64

EDIT: zainstalowałem nowego xorga, z gałęzi ~amd64 , i sterowniki zadziałały,

```
 # ls -l /usr/lib64/libGL*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    706 III  1 14:04 /usr/lib64/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     34 III  1 14:04 /usr/lib64/libGL.so -> /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    752 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.070002

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLU.so.1.3 -> libGLU.so.1.3.070002

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 535072 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLU.so.1.3.070002

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLw.so -> libGLw.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     15 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLw.so.1 -> libGLw.so.1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     15 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLw.so.1.0 -> libGLw.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  16112 III  1 12:20 /usr/lib64/libGLw.so.1.0.0

```

ale w aticcc nadal taki sam problem

----------

## mbar

do 9600 to lepiej będzie, jak użyjesz otwartych sterowników "radeon"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## michalekk

ale fglrx działają dobrze z tą kartą... sprawdziłem na ubuntu i debianie

----------

## acei

A zrobiłeś

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

no i może pokaż xorg.conf

----------

## michalekk

tak, zrobiłem

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "a4_rfkb23"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

   Option       "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win,nbsp:none"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver     "fglrx"

   Option      "DRI"     "true"

   Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## acei

Mała różnica: u mnie

```
Section "DRI"

    Group        "video"

    Mode         0660

EndSection
```

 no i user musi być w grupie video.

----------

## michalekk

ale u mnie chyba działa DRI, tylko coś z ekranami nie tak :/

przy grepowaniu EE nic nie wywala

```
 $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep AIGLX

(==) AIGLX enabled

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

```

----------

## acei

To pokaż wynik

```
fglrxinfo
```

jako zwykły user,

 a potem przełącz się na root-a i wydaj tą samą komendę.

----------

## mbar

 *michalekk wrote:*   

> ale fglrx działają dobrze z tą kartą... sprawdziłem na ubuntu i debianie

 

otwarte działają lepiej.

----------

## michalekk

ale otwarte nie chcą działać...  :Sad: 

tak, mam je we flagach xorga...

----------

## mbar

bo masz kernel źle skonfigurowany.

----------

## michalekk

genkernel? nawet jeżeli działały?

i zaufaj, działały lepiej zamknięte sterowniki, szybciej

EDIT: wyszła nowa wersja sterów, nadal nie działa.

----------

## michalekk

przypomnę o temacie

----------

## mbar

przypomnę o sterownikach otwartych.

----------

